# meine gefräßigen Moderlieschen - Video :)



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2012)

Video von meinen gefräßigen Monstern 

Ich hab sie angefüttert, damit sie sich leichter fangen lassen (hatte zu viele für meinen Teich und hab ein paar abgegeben an größere Teiche). Aber jetzt füttere ich sie doch nahezu jeden Tag. Weils einfach zu lustig ist  und sie haben HUNGER!!! 

edit: in HD Qualität ist es am schärfsten. Leider hat es an Quali verloren durchs hochladen, aber ich hoffe, es gefällt euch trotzdem


----------



## HAnniGAP (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

 Ich hab meine zwölf __ Goldelritze und fünf Blue __ Shubunkin nun einige male  mit der Hand gefüttert. Wenn ich nun irgendetwas im Teich mache kommen alle an und knabbern an mir rum.


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

stimmt irgendwas nicht mit dem Video? Hab schon ziemlich viele Zugriffe, aber nur 1 Bewertung, und die ist negativ!? :shock
Dass die Qualität nicht gut ist, ist mir bewusst. Ich hoffe nicht, dass diese negative Bewertung wegen des Inhaltes ist :?


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

..vielleicht findet ja nur jemand Moderlieschen langweilig?   von mir gabs ne positive Bewertung, ich finds schnuffig wie die sich da ums Futter kloppen


----------



## fischerl (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

Hallo Dany,

hab mir das Video auch angesehen, kann aber nicht bewerten, weil ich nicht angemeldet bin...

Deine Babies wuseln bei uns auch fleißig herum. Leider sehen wir sie nur sehr selten, weil unser Teich heuer so trüb ist. Aber sie kommen immer wieder an die Oberfläche und sammeln hier offensichtlich fressbares ein. 
Sie sind aber sooo schnell wieder weg, dass wir immer nur eine gekräuselte Oberfläche sehen. Sind aber ganz schön viele 

lg
fischerl


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

Hallo Dany,

ja so schauts bei mir auch immer aus, wenn ich füttere.
Im Sommer füttere ich ja immer sehr wenig, aber wenns dann auf den Winter zugeht,
da geb ich meinen ML wieder regelmäßig was, damit sie ein bischen
Winterspeck bekommen.

LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

@fischerl: das freut mich aber zu lesen, dass es "meinen" Babies gut geht! 

ja, ich weiß eh, dass ich sie eigentlich nicht füttern sollte, jetzt, wo es noch genug gibt. Aber es ist halt so witzig zu beobachten. Und vor allem: wie SCHNELL das Zeug weg ist!!! Unglaublich!!! Dabei ist das nur dieses vegetable Futter von Tetra.... die getrockneten Daphnien mögen sie seltsamerweise nicht so gern. Eigenartig.


----------



## Bambus Mami (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

Hi, Dany,

Piranhas sind ja wohl nichts gegen Deine Moderlieschen!
Tolles Video, leider kann ich auch nicht bewerten - mangels Anmeldung.

Weiterhin viel Freude!
Bambus Mami


----------



## elkop (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

ich hab ja nur fünf, aber die kriegen auch den veitstanz, wenn ich mich über den teich beuge und was reinschmeiß. meistens gelbe ameisen oder mal ne fliege, die ich zerklatscht habe


----------



## [atc]para (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

Habe auch Bewertet.
Will auch Lieschen haben.:beten
Aber meine beiden Pfützen sind mit Goldis und Koi schon überbesetzt.
Von daher später vieleicht mal. Wenn ich meine Goldenen abgegeben habe.:smoki
Tolles Video, Die scheinen Hunger zu haben.


----------



## axel (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen Moderlieschen - Video *

Hallo Dany

Ich find das Video auch Klasse
Bin bei YouTube  auch nicht angemeldet.
Meine Moderlischen find ich auch Toll, wie die immer aus dem Wasser springen um nach Insekten zu schnappen 

lg
axel


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

Danke euch für euer nettes feedback. Es macht nix, dass ihr nicht angemeldet seid, ich hab mir eigentlich gar keine Bewertungen erwartet, war dann aber schon etwas erschrocken, weil die einzige Bewertung eben eine negative war. Mich hätte halt interessiert, warum. Aber offenbar war es eh niemand ausm Forum.

Ja, die MLs sind echt nette Fische. Inzwischen werden sie schon ganz hektisch sobald ich auf den Steg steige


----------



## libsy (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: meine gefräßigen  Moderlieschen - Video *

Schönes Video. Habe mit positiv bewertet.


----------

